# [SOLVED] BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!



## ntpntp

Hi, everyone
I am new to this forum.
After doing research, i saw that many people with similar problem was solved in this forum, i give a try.

My dump file is netwNs64.sys
My laptop is HP dv7-4071nr
After getting several BSOD, i reinstalled the Win 7 with hope, and still
got crashes.
I deleted and updated new intel wireless adapter driver 13.3.0.24, and still 
got crashes.
I removed HP wireless assistant in case of conflict , and still 
got crashes.

Anyone know about this issue ? I'd appreciated any input. :grin:
Thanks


----------



## ntpntp

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

Moreover, driver_irql_not_less_or_equal appeared when it crashed.


----------



## usasma

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

You are missing a minimum of 52 Windows updates, please visit the Windows Update website and download all of the updates for your system.

This memory dump blames NETwNs64.sys - Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7. Please do the following:
- visit the Intel Download Center ( http://downloadcenter.intel.com ) and download the latest version of the drivers for that device
- uninstall the current drivers on your system for that device
- install the freshly downloaded drivers
- monitor for further BSOD's.

If this doesn't fix things, and the system is still under warranty, take it in and have them test the wireless card. If it's not under warranty, the wireless card appears to cost about $40 (US).

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Nov 17 12:13:48.103 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:32.290
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, fffff8800582d431}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETwNs64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETwNs64.sys
[COLOR=Red]Probably caused by : NETwNs64.sys[/COLOR] ( NETwNs64+16431 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0582d431
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------



## ntpntp

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

Thanks, i will try that.


----------



## ntpntp

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

I still get crash
Here is my crash file.
I still dont know why.
http://www.mediafire.com/?af93pvgymmn5lho


----------



## ntpntp

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

are there any problem with the router ?
I got crashes when i was moving and set up a new router.
The new router is Netgear n600 wireless dual band router.
Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

Hi - 

Intel wifi driver listed as probable cause in the last BSOD.

Try fresh download again - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19302&lang=eng

Uninstall McAfee Security Scan.

Update Relatek Ethernet driver -


Code:


 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)

Realtek - http://218.210.127.131/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Try connection with Realtek Ethernet and see if BSODs occur.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



Code:


Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111910-26457-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02851000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a8ee50
Debug session time: Fri Nov 19 03:32:13.600 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:57:52.787
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, fffff88005633431}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETwNs64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETwNs64.sys
Probably caused by : NETwNs64.sys ( NETwNs64+16431 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88005633431, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002af90e0
 0000000000000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETwNs64+16431
fffff880`05633431 48833b00        cmp     qword ptr [rbx],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880067d40d0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880067d40d0)
.trap 0xfffff880067d40d0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000002 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8005395ba8
rdx=0000000000000002 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88005633431 rsp=fffff880067d4260 rbp=fffffa8004103240
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0069004c00200069
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
NETwNs64+0x16431:
fffff880`05633431 48833b00        cmp     qword ptr [rbx],0 ds:1888:00000000`00000000=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800028c0ca9 to fffff800028c1740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`067d3f88 fffff800`028c0ca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`067d3f90 fffff800`028bf920 : fffffa80`03ce9148 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028c91aa : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`067d40d0 fffff880`05633431 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04103240 fffffa80`00000002 00000000`00000115 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`067d4260 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`04103240 fffffa80`00000002 00000000`00000115 00000000`000000f9 : NETwNs64+0x16431


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETwNs64+16431
fffff880`05633431 48833b00        cmp     qword ptr [rbx],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETwNs64+16431

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETwNs64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETwNs64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c3da2be

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETwNs64+16431

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETwNs64+16431

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880067d4090 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000400
rip=fffff800028c1740 rsp=fffff880067d3f88 rbp=fffff880067d4150
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88005633431
r11=fffff6fb40000000 r12=0000000000000008 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000004
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`028c1740 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`067d3f90=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`067d3f88 fffff800`028c0ca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`067d3f90 fffff800`028bf920 : fffffa80`03ce9148 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028c91aa : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`067d40d0 fffff880`05633431 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04103240 fffffa80`00000002 00000000`00000115 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`067d40d0)
fffff880`067d4260 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`04103240 fffffa80`00000002 00000000`00000115 00000000`000000f9 : NETwNs64+0x16431
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02808000 fffff800`02851000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02851000 fffff800`02e2d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c23000 fffff880`00c4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c58000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00c58000 fffff880`00c68000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c73000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00c82000 fffff880`00cc6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00cda000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00d38000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d38000 fffff880`00df8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00f01000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f01000 fffff880`00f10000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f10000 fffff880`00f67000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f67000 fffff880`00f70000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00f7a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f7a000 fffff880`00fad000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fba000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fcf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00fd8000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe4000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`010f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`010fd000 fffff880`01149000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01149000 fffff880`0115d000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0115d000 fffff880`011bb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`011bb000 fffff880`011f5000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01231000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`013dd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013f7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0148f000 fffff880`01498000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`0158c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0158c000 fffff880`015ec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015f6000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:38 2010 (4C40748E)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0184b000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Oct 26 22:14:23 2010 (4CC78AFF)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`0188b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`018ae000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`018c3000 fffff880`018ed000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018ed000 fffff880`018f6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`018fd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`0190b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0190b000 fffff880`01930000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01940000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`01949000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01952000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01952000 fffff880`0195b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0195b000 fffff880`01966000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`01977000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01995000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019a2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`019a2000 fffff880`019c8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019fe000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c0f000 fffff880`02c2d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c2d000 fffff880`02c3e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02c40000 fffff880`02cca000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02cca000 fffff880`02d0f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d0f000 fffff880`02d18000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d18000 fffff880`02d3e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d3e000 fffff880`02d54000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d54000 fffff880`02d63000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d7e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02d92000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02de3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02de3000 fffff880`02def000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02def000 fffff880`02dfa000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`0406a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0406a000 fffff880`0407b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
fffff880`0407b000 fffff880`0408c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0408c000 fffff880`040e2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`040ed000 fffff880`041e1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041e1000 fffff880`041f0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041f4500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`041f5000 fffff880`041fe000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04212000 fffff880`04228000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04228000 fffff880`04238000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04238000 fffff880`0424e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0424e000 fffff880`04272000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04272000 fffff880`0427e000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0427e000 fffff880`042ad000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`042ad000 fffff880`042c8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`042c8000 fffff880`042e9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`042e9000 fffff880`04303000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04303000 fffff880`04304480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04305000 fffff880`04348000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`04348000 fffff880`0435a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0435a000 fffff880`043b4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`043b4000 fffff880`043c9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043de000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04804000 fffff880`04ff9000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 26 22:29:53 2010 (4CC78EA1)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0560f000 fffff880`0561c000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:38 2010 (4C40748E)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`05d9f000   NETwNs64 NETwNs64.sys Wed Jul 14 07:42:54 2010 (4C3DA2BE)
fffff880`05d9f000 fffff880`05dac000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05dac000 fffff880`05dde000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`05dde000 fffff880`05dfc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c2d200   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Wed Mar 03 23:40:57 2010 (4B8F39D9)
fffff880`06c2e000 fffff880`06c3c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06c3c000 fffff880`06c5f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06c5f000 fffff880`06c80000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`06c84000 fffff880`06ce0000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06d1d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06d1d000 fffff880`06d3f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06d3f000 fffff880`06d44200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06d45000 fffff880`06d53000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06d53000 fffff880`06d5f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d5f000 fffff880`06d6a000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06d6a000 fffff880`06d7d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06d7d000 fffff880`06d89000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06d89000 fffff880`06d97000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06d97000 fffff880`06db0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06db0000 fffff880`06db8080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06db9000 fffff880`06dbaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06dbb000 fffff880`06dc8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06dc8000 fffff880`06dd9000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`06dd9000 fffff880`06df6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07018000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07018000 fffff880`07045000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`07045000 fffff880`07093000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0709a000 fffff880`070ed000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`070ed000 fffff880`07100000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`07100000 fffff880`07118000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07118000 fffff880`071e0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`071e0000 fffff880`071fe000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`07e5c000 fffff880`07f02000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07f02000 fffff880`07f0d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07f0d000 fffff880`07f3a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`07f3a000 fffff880`07f4c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07f4c000 fffff880`07fb3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`08081000 fffff880`08117000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`08188000 fffff880`08193000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00510000 fffff960`0051a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0819c000 fffff880`081a6000   kerneld.amd6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08117000 fffff880`08188000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0819a000 fffff880`0819c000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08197000 fffff880`0819a000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08195000 fffff880`08197000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08193000 fffff880`08195000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`01899000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01899000 fffff880`018a5000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018b0000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018b0000 fffff880`018c3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0560f000 fffff880`0561c000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:38 2010 (4C40748E)
fffff880`00f10000 fffff880`00f67000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c40000 fffff880`02cca000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04238000 fffff880`0424e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c73000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`08188000 fffff880`08193000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c23000 fffff880`00c4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04804000 fffff880`04ff9000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 26 22:29:53 2010 (4CC78EA1)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0184b000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Oct 26 22:14:23 2010 (4CC78AFF)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe4000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`018fd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c2d000 fffff880`02c3e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`071e0000 fffff880`071fe000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018c3000 fffff880`018ed000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d38000 fffff880`00df8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`0188b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00d38000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041f4500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00fd8000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04228000 fffff880`04238000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06d45000 fffff880`06d53000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c0f000 fffff880`02c2d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01231000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06d1d000 fffff880`06d3f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06d53000 fffff880`06d5f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d6a000 fffff880`06d7d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06d5f000 fffff880`06d6a000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06d7d000 fffff880`06d89000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040ed000 fffff880`041e1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019fe000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01149000 fffff880`0115d000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010fd000 fffff880`01149000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011bb000 fffff880`011f5000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02808000 fffff800`02851000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`0406a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06c84000 fffff880`06ce0000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`0406a000 fffff880`0407b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
fffff880`06d97000 fffff880`06db0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06db0000 fffff880`06db8080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06d89000 fffff880`06d97000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015f6000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri Jul 16 11:02:38 2010 (4C40748E)
fffff880`07118000 fffff880`071e0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0148f000 fffff880`01498000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`05dde000 fffff880`05dfc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04212000 fffff880`04228000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04305000 fffff880`04348000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013f7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`06d3f000 fffff880`06d44200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043de000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c3c000 fffff880`06c5f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c82000 fffff880`00cc6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`06c2e000 fffff880`06c3c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041e1000 fffff880`041f0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06dbb000 fffff880`06dc8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07018000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07018000 fffff880`07045000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`07045000 fffff880`07093000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`018ae000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c58000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0195b000 fffff880`01966000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00f7a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0115d000 fffff880`011bb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02def000 fffff880`02dfa000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`0158c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04272000 fffff880`0427e000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`070ed000 fffff880`07100000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`0427e000 fffff880`042ad000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`043b4000 fffff880`043c9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d54000 fffff880`02d63000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cca000 fffff880`02d0f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0158c000 fffff880`015ec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`05d9f000   NETwNs64 NETwNs64.sys Wed Jul 14 07:42:54 2010 (4C3DA2BE)
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`01977000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02de3000 fffff880`02def000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02851000 fffff800`02e2d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`013dd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018ed000 fffff880`018f6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0709a000 fffff880`070ed000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02d18000 fffff880`02d3e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fcf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f7a000 fffff880`00fad000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00c58000 fffff880`00c68000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07e5c000 fffff880`07f02000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06d1d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00cda000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0424e000 fffff880`04272000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`042ad000 fffff880`042c8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`042c8000 fffff880`042e9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`042e9000 fffff880`04303000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02de3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`01949000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01952000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01952000 fffff880`0195b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`010f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`07100000 fffff880`07118000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05dac000 fffff880`05dde000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`07f02000 fffff880`07f0d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08081000 fffff880`08117000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`07f4c000 fffff880`07fb3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`07f0d000 fffff880`07f3a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`04303000 fffff880`04304480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`07f3a000 fffff880`07f4c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019a2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01995000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02d92000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00510000 fffff960`0051a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019a2000 fffff880`019c8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04348000 fffff880`0435a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06dd9000 fffff880`06df6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06db9000 fffff880`06dbaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0407b000 fffff880`0408c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0435a000 fffff880`043b4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0408c000 fffff880`040e2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c2d200   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Wed Mar 03 23:40:57 2010 (4B8F39D9)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fba000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`0190b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0190b000 fffff880`01930000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`05d9f000 fffff880`05dac000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d3e000 fffff880`02d54000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d7e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01940000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00f01000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f01000 fffff880`00f10000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d0f000 fffff880`02d18000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`06dc8000 fffff880`06dd9000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`041f5000 fffff880`041fe000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f67000 fffff880`00f70000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06c5f000 fffff880`06c80000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0819c000 fffff880`081a6000   kerneld.amd6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08117000 fffff880`08188000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0819a000 fffff880`0819c000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08197000 fffff880`0819a000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08195000 fffff880`08197000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08193000 fffff880`08195000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`01899000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01899000 fffff880`018a5000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018b0000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018b0000 fffff880`018c3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`05633431
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


----------



## ntpntp

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

hi again,
Thank for your reply.
I updated the realtek, intel wifi driver, mcafee, and it crashed right after.

When i tracked down again the dmp files, i found out that the system crashed right
after i had my comcast services, and router set up. It didn't crash when i used another network wifi.

Can it be a problem?

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

Were any Comcast apps installed?
Is the other network wifi non-Comcast?
Did you remove McAfee?

Did you connect to your router via Ethernet to see if system BSODs?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ntpntp

*Re: BSOD netwNs64.sys again - twice a day - please help !!*

Hi,
The problem seems to be that intel 1000 bgn is not compatible with dual band router.
I changed the router settings a little bit and it seems to work up to now.
Appreciate your helps
thank you very much.


----------

